# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PowerBuilder 8] Page blanche Preview datawindow

## hmang

Bonjour,
Comme l'indique en dtail le titre, j'ai construit une datawindow composite afin de l'imprimer. Seulement il m'imprime une page blanche entre les deux datawindow qui compose ma DW composite. J'ai jou sur les paramtres d'impression et les dordure rien  faire. Est ce que quelqu'un aurait une ide   ::?: : 
Thanks

----------


## Thig

Bonjour

Il faut vrifier chaque datawindow de la composite.

Il arrive que les pages banches  l'impression soit dues  un control (colonnes, compute, textes...) situ hors de la zone d'impression. 

Ce controle n'est pas forcmenent visible directement dans l'diteur. Aussi il faut vrifier tous les controles de la datawindow et utiliser le mode "print preview"...

A+ Thig

----------


## samira75

bjr
il faut vrifier les espaces vides qui se trouvent dans  les entetes et les pieds de pages , les entetes et les pieds de rapport , aussi voir s'il y a des controles qui sont caches veuillez  les supprimer(astuce : ds le mode sql voir les colonnes qui sont selctionnees dans la requete et qui vous ne voyez pas dans votre etat)

et bien sur s'il y a de l'espace entre les datawindow qui composent la principale datwindow

----------

